# SW Kentucky finds



## FLQuacker (May 3, 2018)

ERC........and...........

14" GREEN CUT AMERICAN CHESTNUT!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (May 3, 2018)

Nice. Cool find on that American chestnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 6, 2018)

I like this.

Working on the final finish

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Lou Currier (May 6, 2018)

Nice grain patterns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 6, 2018)

Done 30 X 12

Probable be a small table of some kind

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 15, 2018)

What it became in it's next life

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (May 17, 2018)

I always love working with ERC, but know zero about chestnut.
Very nice work on that table.


----------



## FLQuacker (May 17, 2018)

Thanks Allan.

That Chestnut was a rather large tree as in how the blight affects them. They're usually dead by 12" or less. This one was "just another tree" that was taken down by a power company clearing right of ways about 5 yrs ago. The sawmiller went to get some cedar and found it.

For pot calls cedar is tough. The rim lip usually will break out. There's a story in that one I recently posted. I got the bright idea of soaking it in that hardener stuff after I turned it. Walked away and when I came back it looked like a taco shell. Tossed it in the can and the next day it had returned to it's original shape! It was hard as a rock and made a great sounding call....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Texasstate (May 18, 2018)

Where did you get the legs?

Are they wood ?


----------

